# Ek43 adjust finer heard chirping ...



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi guys, for the first time I tested my ek43, it was calibrated yesterday and I think I done it more than correctly. Today I started with the medium setting no.6 to get some handgrip grinds, however after 40g done, I switched grinder off then on, then straightaway I heard it slightly chirping (at no.6). Then I adjusted it very carefully to finer , the same light chirp I can hear it all way down to no.5. Just for my curiosity I then turned it back to no.6, no noise, then same way adjust finer to no.5, no noise! then the chirping starts again at no.5. I haven't tried to do any further, I'd like to know if that is normal? or did I do anything incorrect? Thanks!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Mine sometimes develops funny noises like that, which go away as quickly as they came. But I guess it is possible that the dial has slipped from its zero point at "0" and burrs are now touching at "5", this did happen to me on one occasion.

I would suggest grinding some coffee close to where it chirps, around "5", and look at the coarseness of the grinds. If it looks like espresso grounds (very fine) then you probably need to reset the zero point by adjusting the screws on the dial knob. If it looks more like a typical drip grind then the chirp is probably nothing and you can slowly and carefully turn it further.


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

fluffles said:


> Mine sometimes develops funny noises like that, which go away as quickly as they came. But I guess it is possible that the dial has slipped from its zero point at "0" and burrs are now touching at "5", this did happen to me on one occasion.
> 
> I would suggest grinding some coffee close to where it chirps, around "5", and look at the coarseness of the grinds. If it looks like espresso grounds (very fine) then you probably need to reset the zero point by adjusting the screws on the dial knob. If it looks more like a typical drip grind then the chirp is probably nothing and you can slowly and carefully turn it further.


It worked, the grinds are still coarse, and after grind another small amount of coffee, the noise disappeared , I can now smoothly turn it back to "1" , no more chirps. Thanks mate!

As I don't use it for espresso, during the calibration I particularly turned the dial screw back about 45 degree (people suggests turn back 10degree when you heard the chirps), so I was not sure if that caused the problem


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

It sounded to me like some coffee being stuck and/or vibrations rather than the burrs touching. That makes a very sharp, distinct sound.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

the_partisan said:


> It sounded to me like some coffee being stuck and/or vibrations rather than the burrs touching. That makes a very sharp, distinct sound.


You can tell if it's that as if you go finer, and then back off, and go finer again, it usually goes away


----------

